# Thermostat replacement- 1994 GMC K1500



## sandman60 (Oct 21, 2006)

Is this a dificult job to do for a novice?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Not at all. Two bolts on the housing which is right on the top front of the intake manifold. Take the clamp off, slide the hose back, careful, some coolant is gonna pour out, take the bolts off and presto!!!! You can pop the old one out, clean the surface areas up, but dont sctrach the gasket areas up bad, or you will have a sealing problem. I use the blue rtv silicone to help seal with the gasket, but some people dont. Installation is reverse of disassembly. When you tighten the housing down, make sure you bring it down evenly so the gasket seats right


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

And don't over tighten it...the thermo housing is aluminum and so is the intake...


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't over tighten it is right... 
i broke one a couple years ago, man did that suck. 
Other than that a real easy job though.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

remove old bolt/studs slowly. steel in aluminum corrosion problem. but thay will comeout. 

and i hate the use of sealer on them. get it clean and dry and use a good new gasket. also check to see if the thousing is even flat before reinstall. i find lots of them warped bad.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Use the drain on the radiator to remove about 1/2 gallon of antifreeze from the system before you start. If you get antifreeze on your belt it will squeal under heavy load. Have the counter guy look up the thermostat so you get the right one. Take the old one with you to compare and get the temp rating. Ask the parts counter guy if they have a gasket listed for it. If so buy it. Don't let any old gasket material fall into the hole the thermostat came out of. a light coating of blue RV sealer on both sides of the gasket will help it to seal. If you have to seal it a few times and it still leaks. Ask the parts guy if they list a new casting / cover that bolts over the thermostat. Some times the cover / casting warps after you take it off and it will never seal right again. 
( It took me 3 times trying to seal it before I asked the right question at the parts store.)


----------

